# Jello



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I learned this one at scout camp while going through training last weekend. A great cold weather energy food is liquid jello. it's loaded with protein and sugar, just boil water and have a nice warm energy drink. It's a great substitute for water, coffee or energy drinks, has many flavors to choose from. I think I will add a couple packs to my BOB.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I've heard that also .... along with a lot of doctors have started asking moms to give their babies liquid jello ... don't remember right off hand way but they did. 

My aunt was having a fit and offerening jello to anyone that came to visit, mom and baby. lol

The baby would drimk some and the rest went to the frig for 'jello'.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Gotta love Jello:2thumb: Great source of calories & protein when your sick to your stomach & a must have with kiddos!


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

Not to mention calcium which is used by the immune system. Gelatin is a really easy food to digest and assimilate -- which is good for little'uns and adults alike. I'll sometimes add a little flavorless gelatin to chicken soup when family members get sick. I have no data showing that it helps other than the 'secret' of so-called "Jewish Penicillin" (aka chicken soup as a cure for the cold) is reputed to be the high gelatin content of the chicken bones and feet. 

Agree wholeheartedly that it's a good food to stock.


----------



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

Anybody have any idea the shelf life of jello? In sealed mylar bags and just in the box?


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Not sure what the box says, but in the box, if you keep the critters off of it, it's at least a couple of years.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

When the kids were babies and big enuf to be able to eat a bit but still used a bottle, when they got sick with the runs the dr. told me to make warm jello and feed them the liquid-was supposed to be easy on their tummy and good for them... Now I wanna go and pick some up,, its on sale.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

What a great idea.


----------

